# MF Flathead Paola to Cascadilla



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Theres a few guys on here who live up there and theyll chime in too iam sure but we do that every year and yes it's all very tame at least at lower water levels. It will be boneyish I would think by August but still beautiful and of course the surroundings are wonderful. We ran it last year at 1700 and it was low and we had some scrapes over stuff but no biggie. I've been told the whitewater stretch is really fun at 7k. It's not a scary river at all but allways on the look out for wood and bears. Friend told me the park was bad this year though. Guess covid has driven a lot people over there. Were having quite a few nee cases so wear your mask and stay outa harm's way!! Think Canadian borders closed too up to waterton? Have fun and be safe!


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Just floated it last week. It's a beautiful float and you'll enjoy it. Great for an overnight. None of the rapids should pose a problem for you. Even in Brown's Hole, I think you'd have to try to screw it up to have any problems.


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks mtn_viking. I read ~3hrs for that float. Does that sound about right? Any fishing on your float?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I floated it a bunch in April-May at higher water (hadn't ever done it before).
In late August it will be bony and slow, but it's a magical gorgeous stretch of river that is worth seeing.
Browns Hole is big for fishermen without life jackets, but nothing scary if you're into whitewater. It's a big Class II where the river heads straight for a wall and takes a hard right turn. You can sneak it on the right (you may drag).


















The scenery is unfortunate.









If you do an overnight, remember your firepan and groover--it's not yet enforced the way permitted rivers are, but please use good ethics...the FS is currently rewriting the river management plan and we want to put our best foot foward.

If you're a reasonably good boater, you can run the whitewater stretch. It will be MELLOW by late August. Only Bonecrusher would have a small chance of flipping a 12' raft if you hit it sideways...and you can sneak it on either side. We ran it Sunday at 3200cfs and it was so gorgeous.

The Park is particularly full of assholes this year. People who have no outdoor ethics have all decided to visit en masse.
If you see people littering, hiking with dogs, building fires outside designated areas, etc, please take good photos and turn them in.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

striper42 said:


> Thanks mtn_viking. I read ~3hrs for that float. Does that sound about right? Any fishing on your float?


It's more like 5 right now. 6+ w/ stops. You'll be ready to get off the river by the time you get to Cascadilla if you're doing it in a day but still worth it. You'd be hard pressed to float in in 3 hours in June. Can't vouch for the fishing. We were just doing a beer/relaxation float.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mtn_viking said:


> You'd be hard pressed to float in in 3 hours in June.


June is a long month. * Really *depends on flows. At 13,500cfs and 11,500cfs we ran it in just over 2 hours. We ran all the way from Bear Creek to Cascadilla (22.5mi) at 11,500cfs in a little over 4 hours with two short stops. The river is moving 6+mph at those flows.

By late June, yeah, it would be 4.5+ hours just from Paola to Cascadilla and you'll be lucky to make 3mph. There are often afternoon winds and you'll go slower yet. 
And I totally believe your times with present flows, mtn_viking.

I also don't fish...but the MF is fairly clean and clear...not much for bugs to eat, so not much bugs for fish to eat, and I'd assume not a lot of fish. South Fork, North Fork, and main stem have a lot more fishing action.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Striper, here's a so-so river map if you haven't already found it. It's not high quality, but it's the best that exists.



https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprd3842663.pdf


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info and the map, MT4Runner. To be clear, I'll be floating in late August not June, we're camping in GNP 8/20-22. So I'm guessing it'll be low and slow. We all like whitewater but with a 4-yo in tow, scenery/fishing/not too long a float are definitely bigger factors for this float. Weird to hear that about the fishing, I've read mixed things about the NF being better than the MF and vise versa. Is floating the NF as scenic as the MF? Any recommended floats on the NF for a few hrs? Also, any shuttle services around? Hitch-hiking doable? Thanks, all the info is much appreciated!


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Hey, Striper.

The float from West Glacier golf course to Blankenship can be done in a few hours. Bear Creek to Essex could also be done in that time frame but will likely be way to boney by the time you are out. 4Runner might have some suggestions for the NF. My experience on that river is limited to the Canadian boarder down to Great Northern. I think all the floats on that section would be either too long or too low in August.

The North Fork has a beautiful backdrop of Glacier's craggy peaks, MF has sections where you can see a few peaks but has beautiful canyons. Both are beautiful in their own way and you won't be disappointed on either.

Based on what you're talking about (August float, family, 12' bucket boat, fishing) the float from the golf course to Blankenship might be your best bet. Not as scenic as the North Fork or the upper portions of the Middle Fork but the canyon is beautiful and the water will be crystal clear. 

4Runner is correct about the fishing. NF & SF are known for good fishing. MF, not so much.

Cheers!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes--clear that you're going in August. Just noted spring and June flows in case others search this out later.
I understand what you're saying about not too long a float with a 4 year-old. I can describe the sound a 2 year-old makes when I'm on the water 1.5 hours past her nap time.


Was also going to suggest MF from the West Glacier Golf Course down to Blankenship. It's only 5.5mi and floatable at all flows, and probably 3h max.
There are some good views of the peaks above Lake McDonald when you're about 1.5 miles down from the golf course.









I _think_ Bear Creek to Essex would be doable in late August, but have not done it myself. It's a fairly narrow/deep canyon, so should be floatable. It's only 4 miles.


NF: Stunning views of the peaks in Glacier on the west side of the park, from the Border down to the Camas Creek bridge, but once you hit Big Creek, you're in the foothills and no longer see the view. Agree with viking that everything above Big Creek is too long/low in late August for what you're looking for.

Big Creek to Glacier Rim is 12 miles (or Great Northern to Glacier Rim about half that)..and would take 4 or 2 hours respectively in August flows, but is runnable in August.
NF map:


https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprd3842661.pdf


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Much appreciated, thanks


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'll be there late next week, probably floating Sat Aug 22. Any update on flows? MF Paola to Cascadilla would be a 6+hr float? Seems like West Glacier to Blankenship would be best for a shorter float? The FS map says class III in there. Pretty straightforward, read-on-the-fly float? 

Again, thanks for the help


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Paola to Cascadilla will be all of 6+ hours w/ current flows. West Glacier Golf Course to Blankenship is going to be at least 3 hours. Beautiful float. Ripples rather than rapids. Read on the fly should be no problem. Enjoy your float!


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

awesome, thanks mtn_viking. If anyone has any fishing intel to chime in with, that'd be great too. Thanks


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Shuttles? Call Glacier Raft co?


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

striper42 said:


> Shuttles? Call Glacier Raft co?











Flathead River Shuttle | North and Middle Forks | Glacier National Park


Need a Flathead River Shuttle? We can help on the North and Middle Forks on Glacier Park's border rivers. Fully licensed and insured.




glacierguides.com


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

I notice the top of that link says "WE ARE CURRENTLY ONLY TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR FULL SERVICE SHUTTLES, I.E. THOSE THAT INCLUDE RENTING A BOAT FROM US. THANK YOU FOR PATIENCE AS WE ALL NAVIGATE SUMMER 2020 TOGETHER. "

Is hitchhiking a reasonable way to get from takeout back to put-in after dropping the truck?


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

We tried to book a shuttle last week on short notice and called all the major raft companies. None would accept. Didn't know if it was lack of reservation or just new policy. Sounds like it's probably new policy w/ Covid. Also found these:

Shuttle Bugs – 406.407.1602
River Shuttle – 406.291.5030

Not sure if they are running. I was able to jump in with people that were shuttling from the golf course to Moccasin last week. Spent about half an hour helping others load rafts and asking if they were going back to Moccasin. You should be able to finagle a ride if you're friendly and persistent.


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot, that's really helpful


----------



## striper42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Follow-up: we floated golf course to Blankenship and had a great time. Chill float, lots of folks on pool toys. Caught a few small trout. Glacier shop told us they weren't doing shuttles so thanks mtn_viking for the other shuttle numbers. I think Shuttle Bugs is the one we called and they got it done.


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

Glad you had a good time. The canyon section of that float is really pretty.


----------

